# Show Your Jam Location



## Brian Johnston

Hi. I'm posting this on other sites as well... I love to see where people jam, record music, etc., particularly home-based or 'in-the-rough' type locations (as opposed to professional studios). Mine is below... do post photos or videos.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

My jam is in the fridge.


----------



## Guest

My jam's between my toes.


----------



## Mooh

My jam is in my pants...or used to be.


----------



## vadsy

Jim DaddyO said:


> My jam is in the fridge.





laristotle said:


> My jam's between my toes.





Mooh said:


> My jam is in my pants...or used to be.


musicians forum if I ever saw one...,


----------



## KapnKrunch

Here ya go, bro.


----------



## Brian Johnston

Now, there's a jammin' site!


----------



## Ti-Ron

My music space is under construction right now but I'll post some psic later for your pleasure!


----------



## High/Deaf

Two pics take from the same spot. First is to the left and second is to the right of where I'm standing. Keyboard and mixer just out of frame on the second shot (in front of the LSS).

This was a few years ago. A few things have changed, like the drumkit. But still basically the same.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## sambonee

Mooh said:


> My jam is in my pants...or used to be.


Dude that really made me laugh. What they say!?? LMAO??


----------



## Brian Johnston

I was going to get some of those foam sheets, but I don't have any wall space left. Behind my computer is a large bookshelf (takes up the entire wall) and so I hung a curtain from the top of the bookshelf, which does help a tad.


----------



## Chito

Well I haven't posted this in a while. Might as well..


----------



## Cardamonfrost

I'm not going to do that on grounds it may incriminate me.

Or more accurately, my drummer, cuz he is the guy I would pin it on.

C


----------



## marcos

Chito said:


> Well I haven't posted this in a while. Might as well..
> 
> Long and Macquade Kanata store.LOL


----------



## JethroTech

Doesn’t anyone’s neighbours complain? I love the idea of jamming with friends in my basement but I feel like I’d hear about it from every direction. I own a house with no common walls but I feel like I’d still get complaints.


----------



## High/Deaf

JethroTech said:


> Doesn’t anyone’s neighbours complain? I love the idea of jamming with friends in my basement but I feel like I’d hear about it from every direction. I own a house with no common walls but I feel like I’d still get complaints.


Yes, they do. More than one and more than once.

I've found a compromise between not playing too late (10 PM, as much as I'd love to go till 2 AM), not playing multiple times a week (as much as I'd love to have multiple bands practicing 3 or 4 nights a week) and giving them the option of knocking on my door (till I hear them!) and letting me know when it's too much. I get along with my neighbors and it's a trade-off between being RnR and keeping the peace. Often, the party that happens around some jams is more annoying than the music - so even acoustic jams at my house have to be controlled, somewhat, especially when people are leaving and want to kabitz on the street for 30 minutes.

I also play the occasional free block party and local gig, to try and give back a bit. The neighbors generally like the music and like to have a local band, but it is a balancing act. I also keep the drummers away from the neighborhood daughters and I think they appreciate that, although if a drummer or two got thrown in jail, I would be OK with that, too. Drumboxes are cheap, houses/moving aren't.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Here you go.


----------



## Blind Dog

Jammin' o.f. style.



Works for us.

Edit: pretty dark ^ so here's daytime.


----------



## 1SweetRide

Blind Dog said:


> Jammin' o.f. style.
> 
> 
> 
> Works for us.


Like it, nice and cozy. Looks like a great place to sip some whiskey with friends and have a little jam.


----------



## Chito

1SweetRide said:


> Like it, nice and cozy. Looks like a great place to sip some *whiskey* with friends and have a little jam.


Whiskey???? We need to talk about it next time!


----------



## 1SweetRide

Chito said:


> Whiskey???? We need to talk about it next time!


Hey, I offered, no one wanted anything lol.


----------



## Chito

1SweetRide said:


> Hey, I offered, no one wanted anything lol.


Very true but I was having tummy issues. Next time, I have a few bottles sat home.


----------



## Verne

I know this technically is not a jam location, but I moved some things around (sold my unused drum kit) and now have more space for my guitar gear. It's where I learn to play better and tinker with the gear. I have more guitars than I am player, but sometimes a deal comes up that you can't pass on. ;-)

@YammyV The black one is my RGX121D. It now possesses 2 white Strat knobs and it's black knobs are on the black Strat in the stand.


----------



## CDWaterloo

1SweetRide said:


> Here you go.
> View attachment 250338


1SweetRoomHNG^%$


----------



## Distortion

JethroTech said:


> Doesn’t anyone’s neighbours complain? I love the idea of jamming with friends in my basement but I feel like I’d hear about it from every direction. I own a house with no common walls but I feel like I’d still get complaints.


Are you living life for you or your neighbours ? Do what you want within reasonable hours.


----------



## Chitmo

JethroTech said:


> Doesn’t anyone’s neighbours complain? I love the idea of jamming with friends in my basement but I feel like I’d hear about it from every direction. I own a house with no common walls but I feel like I’d still get complaints.


Let them complain, move, whatever....eventually you may get cool neighbors.


----------



## Guest

Unless I had sound insulation, my concern would be advertising to the neighbourhood what I have.


----------



## Frenchy99

Fuck the neighbours … mine are a pain .


----------



## sambonee

Blind Dog said:


> Jammin' o.f. style.
> 
> 
> 
> Works for us.
> 
> Edit: pretty dark ^ so here's daytime.


What are all this slotted Head acoustics??lots to choose from!!


----------



## sambonee

A decibel meter outside is all it takes. There’s a bylaw and see where you land. You can do it by putting on an mp3 player at 103 decibels in the basement with the doors closed and then go outside and measure.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Here is mine. Still under construction but I am getting there. All 4 walls are made of concrete, shooted with uretane, celling is fully Sound proofed. Nothing big but I can play and lost myself for hours.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Ti-Ron said:


> Here is mine. Still under construction but I am getting there. All 4 walls are made of concrete, shooted with uretane, celling is fully Sound proofed. Nothing big but I can play and lost myself for hours.
> View attachment 252954
> View attachment 252956
> View attachment 252958


Lookin good... real good!


----------



## Ti-Ron

KapnKrunch said:


> Lookin good... real good!


Thanks! Can't wait to finish everything!


----------



## Verne

^^ -- install an intercom or you'll miss the dinner bell due to the soundproofing.


----------



## Ti-Ron

My wife asked me to bring my phone everytime I go there .The door is an outside door there is really no sound getting in or out!


----------



## KapnKrunch

@Ti-Ron looks like 8'x8'x16'?

Resonant frequency between two surfaces eight feet apart is 70hz.

End to end, if 16', will be 140.

70hz (x1), 140hz (x2), 280hz (x3), 560hz (x4), 1120hz (x8), etc.

These compounded resonances can be tamed by building a bass trap (or two) for 70hz. Easy, cheap, aesthetic too. Put them up in the corners if possible.

Also, on the other wall (the one with the drywall leaning on it), an eight pack of Roxul Safe 'n' Sound will do wonders for recording and listening. Go right up tight to the ceiling. Cover with burlap or other open weave.

Or just buy a similar treatment. Be sure it nails 70hz if these are actually the dimensions. If the walls are strapped with a space between drywall and concrete, that could be the correct trapping anyway, so check that first.

Blah, blah, blah. Sorry, I just find acoustics interesting. Have fun!!


----------



## Ti-Ron

KapnKrunch said:


> @Ti-Ron looks like 8'x8'x16'?


Almost, 7' x 8' x 13'.



KapnKrunch said:


> Resonant frequency between two surfaces eight feet apart is 70hz.
> 
> End to end, if 16', will be 140.
> 
> 70hz (x1), 140hz (x2), 280hz (x3), 560hz (x4), 1120hz (x8), etc.
> 
> These compounded resonances can be tamed by building a bass trap (or two) for 70hz. Easy, cheap, aesthetic too. Put them up in the corners if possible.


Thanks for the infos, I was curious about that kind of thing without having any idea where to start!



KapnKrunch said:


> Also, on the other wall (the one with the drywall leaning on it), an eight pack of Roxul Safe 'n' Sound will do wonders for recording and listening. Go right up tight to the ceiling. Cover with burlap or other open weave.
> 
> Or just buy a similar treatment. Be sure it nails 70hz if these are actually the dimensions. If the walls are strapped with a space between drywall and concrete, that could be the correct trapping anyway, so check that first.


There's 2,5 inches of urethan and 1 inch between the concrete wall and the studs. I'll try to see how everything sounds when completed and with all my gear and fourniture inside of the room.



KapnKrunch said:


> Blah, blah, blah. Sorry, I just find acoustics interesting. Have fun!!


Thanks a lot for the great infos and tips. You are like the @mhammer of acoustic!!!! Cheers!


----------



## KapnKrunch

Ti-Ron said:


> Almost, 7' x 8' x 13'.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the infos, I was curious about that kind of thing without having any idea where to start!
> 
> 
> 
> There's 2,5 inches of urethan and 1 inch between the concrete wall and the studs. I'll try to see how everything sounds when completed and with all my gear and fourniture inside of the room.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for the great infos and tips. You are like the @mhammer of acoustic!!!! Cheers!


Huge difference between 8x8x16 and 7x8x13.

Nothing I said about the bass trapping applies, please ignore.

Something absorbent across the top of one wall is still good tho. 

You are right about the furniture and gear, the floor is not a problem in a small room, with all the stuff that is there, but the ceiling of the room is usually empty and that's where the problems are created.

Enjoy. Looks great.


----------



## Ti-Ron

KapnKrunch said:


> Huge difference between 8x8x16 and 7x8x13.
> 
> Nothing I said about the bass trapping applies, please ignore.
> 
> Something absorbent across the top of one wall is still good tho.
> 
> You are right about the furniture and gear, the floor is not a problem in a small room, with all the stuff that is there, but the ceiling of the room is usually empty and that's where the problems are created.
> 
> Enjoy. Looks great.


Thanks!
I'll post follow progress during summer!


----------



## Blind Dog

sambonee said:


> What are all this slotted Head acoustics??lots to choose from!!


L to R: Circa 1900 Vega parlor - mahogany & spruce, 1978 S. Yairi oo mahogany & spruce, Gnome Blues Custom by Norm Theissen (Kelowna BC) - EIR & redwood with curly maple binding. 

The parlor & oo are both 12 fret, and the Gnome is 13 fret & it's a deep body.

Used to have a pretty Furch OM34SR Custom slot, but we didn't get along. I prefer slots, for looks, and string changes, but can't say as I can hear the tonal improvement added down-pressure from additional string break is supposed to contribute to. Strictly an aesthetic choice for me. They're all as light as potato chips, and all three are keepers. 

Sorry about tardy response -- life.


----------



## allthumbs56

Well, this thread definitely confirms that I don't have enough gear yet


----------



## WhiskyJack1977

I recently did a complete do over of my space. It was uninspiring and just became a household catchall and i really didn't even much feel like being in there. now i have a great place to go and chill out and just hide and be me. I got A lot of great advice from everyone over at the recording rebels. Our own DIY jack of all trades recording forum.

This was the before / my breaking point. Just gross and uninspiring and getting that AD30 cooking did nothing but rattle god knows what out of the disaster 1980's fiberglass tiles into my breathing air. Just Gross.










I got a new phone at this point as well so it made it a video or something rather than a picture so this link will take you to the "after" panorama? 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/3Pzc4FFRvM11s6Lt6

Some more photos:


































Pretty much everything i used was all recycled or upcycled from stuff i had laying around, or stuff that was just given to me. All the wall treatments, floor shelves for the bass traps, ceiling shelves all of it. I built the desk out of my buddies left over maple flooring, my brothers old fence boards and some nice hard wood pallet stringers. no design just hit the garage and started building. The only thing i grossly over looked with the desk build was the size of the two cavity under the monitors. I should have done my homework a little better and made them a standard rackmount size. I got a new Scarelett 18i20 that just doesn't fit. Oops. 

Only exceptions to the re/up cycle aspect were the new ceiling tiles, light fixture, 1 gal and 1 pint of paint. Was a really fun transformation. i am in the process of stringing together some before and after audio / video clips for the gang to illustrate what even just a little bit wall treatment can do for your room.

First song to come out of this room is a cover for a recording challenge over at the Rebels forum. Should be wrapped up in a another couple weeks. I'd have had it done by now but it is spring in the North and my wifes honey-do list is a mile long this time of year.

Thanks for letting me share. I really like this forum and i need to contribute much more than i lurk.


----------



## audiorep2

And meanwhile in the Maritimes ,.....


----------



## audiorep2

And ,.. for those of you over 60 ,... Matt Lucas dropped by.


----------



## WhiskyJack1977

audiorep2 said:


> And meanwhile in the Maritimes ,.....
> View attachment 255892


Wow. Nice little jam space in an equally nice area of the province! Beauty. Matt Lucas must have been a real treat man.!


----------



## Verne

I am officially done gear buying for now. I have my Gibson goldtop and my US Strat plus various Squier in various states of upgrade. Amps for almost every gutiar and space enough for all of it. I am a happy camper. Better yet...........WIFE is a happy camper.


----------



## KapnKrunch

WhiskyJack1977 said:


> I recently did a complete do over of my space. It was uninspiring and just became a household catchall and i really didn't even much feel like being in there. now i have a great place to go and chill out and just hide and be me. I got A lot of great advice from everyone over at the recording rebels. Our own DIY jack of all trades recording forum.


Somehow I missed this post last May. 

Good job! I like the difussion.


----------



## KapnKrunch

audiorep2 said:


> And meanwhile in the Maritimes ,.....
> View attachment 255892


Somehow I missed this post last May. Wow. Looks like FUN!


----------

